# Tex Small Diameter Tubes, Unopened, Empty



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*This video should prove that Tex Small Diameter tubes are FAST! The cambells soup cans are very tough to penetrate. Had no trouble plowing through both sides unopened and then emptied the contents and still the 3/8 steel ball plowed through both sides. You can get greater power or lesser power depending on shooting technique. If you shoot slow then you will get less power but if you pull and have a quicker release then more penetrating power is available. See for yourself how tough those campbells soup cans are and they are much tougher than a bean can. *

*http://youtu.be/DRAfAUWMM2k*


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yesterday I took Nell for a drive and stuck in a can of apple sauce that had swollen up. I set it up down by the lake And shot it with my Bazooka Star in a semi-butterfly style with a set of my light bands. I stretched the bands just about as far as they would stretch and let fly. The 7/16 steel shot that I was shooting went right through the steel can and went skipping off over the water. Dgui is right when he says that you don't need strong pull bands to get great power. The secret with light bands is a long draw and a quick release. -- Tex


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

what fps do they do with 9.5 mm steel


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Berkshire bred said:


> what fps do they do with 9.5 mm steel


I set up my crono yesterday and shot 9.5 mm with my set of Tex small tubes and got between 195 to a high of 205 fps pulling semi butterfly.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

with gamekeeper johns current set up (TBG 20mm at the fork 15mm at the pouch 22cm long 2 bands each side) it says in one of his videos that he is getting about 320fps with 9.5mm steel and this is the setup that i have on one of my own slingshots ( the bands are not from gamekeeper neither is the slingshot it is a home made board cut and i cut the bands my self i just use the same dimensions) yet i get through one side of a been can and put a big dent in th other side yet i do not go all of the way through, how come?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Maybe your bean cans are a lot thicker over there.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*A Campbells soup can is tougher to penetrate than any bean cans I have tried. *

you don't need strong pull bands to get great power. The secret with light bands is a long draw and a quick release. -- Tex,* Tex said it and that's that.*


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

but surely at 320fps with 9.5mm it should go thru easily


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Berkshire bred said:


> with gamekeeper johns current set up (TBG 20mm at the fork 15mm at the pouch 22cm long 2 bands each side) it says in one of his videos that he is getting about 320fps with 9.5mm steel and this is the setup that i have on one of my own slingshots ( the bands are not from gamekeeper neither is the slingshot it is a home made board cut and i cut the bands my self i just use the same dimensions) yet i get through one side of a been can and put a big dent in th other side yet i do not go all of the way through, how come?


*Try a shorter time between pull and release.*


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Berkshire,unless you're built like GK John it's likely your getting far less than 320fps. That's why you're not seeing penetration. Try a lighter band cut or tubes with as long a draw as possible and the tin will be no match.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*You might also try a working length of no more than 7 1/2 inches.*


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

@ dgui

You are like the poster boy for tex tubes haha

On a serious note, if you did not post videos like this I would say it's not possible because I've been shooting these tubes.

So props on the video and big thanks for the recent shooting tutorial video. It helped me a lot today and I have the video as proof. I'll post it in my progression thread later.

Thanks again for teaching us how to get the most out of these tubes.


----------



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

What size tubes,are you talking about,may have to buy some. Thanks


----------

